# Nakamichi SP-W1000D mystery



## Nakamichi Head (Nov 13, 2015)

Hello,

I’m hoping someone might know the enclosure requirements for a Nak sub I’ve had laying around for a few years. It’s marked as an SP-W1000D but it has a different basket and smaller excursion capabilities from the one most of us know and love. My best guess is that it’s an older model using the same model
number?


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

If I remember correctly, .75-1cu' sealed is what you're looking for with that sub. I think it's in the 3-400w rms range as well. That series came out around 97-98 right as I was getting out of working at the shop.


----------



## mcgsxr (Jul 19, 2018)

I have a similar vintage 12 inch version in a DIY sub in my living room.

I know I have the spec sheet. Will post up tonight.


----------



## mcgsxr (Jul 19, 2018)

The manual I have is for the SPW100 and SPW120. Likely not the right sub, though it sure looks familiar from what I recall.

Built my home theater sub with the SPW120 in around 2001. I bought the driver at a local car audio place. Been using that 3 cubic foot box ported to 23Hz with a 300w BASH plate amp ever since in our family room. 

Great sub, wish I had another one!

IF the SPW100 specs line up, here are the pics of the manual for those pages.

They model very small boxes for this 10 - 0.35 and 0.5 cubic feet.


----------

